# Wet rides with internal cable routing?



## everst (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, 

I recently bought a Team Soloist and I got caught in the rain today. I'm just wondering if I should worry about water getting into the frame via the cable holes. I'll admit, after the ride I hosed down the bike to clean it. After years of mountain biking on the 'Wet' Coast, I didn't really think twice about it but I've come to suspect it was a pretty bad idea. I thought about pulling the seat tube out to give it some air but I haven't yet. I would greatly appreciate any insight! Wonderful forum by the way!

Thanks, 
Eric


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Hosing down the bike, especially with pressure, is not a good idea. The cable holes should have a rubber grommet to prevent water entry under normal pressures experienced while riding. Get a cleaning solution and rag for the post ride clean up. I have some bubble gum smelling cleaner that I forget the name of that works well on my Ti bike.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

The frame is open at the bottom where shifter cables exit. The water will run out. The air will get in and it will dry. Besides, it's aluminum- it won't rust. The seat post is carbon- it won't rust. The cables are steel- they could rust, but if they've been properly prepped with something like Boeshield they shouldn't. The only thing I generally worry about when riding in the rain is the chain- dry it and lube it when you get back.


----------



## vespajg (Aug 24, 2007)

Because of the aero seatpost and brass insert, the clamp area is prone to more water intrusion than a traditional round seat post. At least that's been my experience here in the NW (lots of rain). I use a section of old inner tube to cover that area when the weather is wet - it seems to help out a lot. I don't think enough water makes it through the cable holes to be of any major concern . . .


----------

